# Why did my receiver just reset itself?



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am watching Cardinals at Cubs and my receiver reset itself. There is no weather here no rain beautiful night. I did not touch anything on my receiver or remote.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

What kind of receiver do you have? My HR20-700 reset it self tonight.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have an H23/600


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

My HR-24 reset itself at a bit after 9:00 CDT tonight.


----------



## desalvsj (May 15, 2008)

Noticed my whole dvr was offline, so checked my HR22 and when i turned it on, it was rebooting it was around 5:30 pacific when i noticed but the problem probably happened earlier 

Steve


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am convinced DirecTv has some kind of way to control our receivers now. My Receiver has reset itself tonight & sometimes i will be watching a program and the banner at the top of the screen will appear and i won’t even be touching the remote. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

djmaxwell said:


> My HR-24 reset itself at a bit after 9:00 CDT tonight.


One of my two HR24's also reset itself a little after 9:00. But mine was EDT.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> I am convinced DirecTv has some kind of way to control our receivers now. My Receiver has reset itself tonight & sometimes i will be watching a program and the banner at the top of the screen will appear and i won't even be touching the remote. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


They've always been able to make it reboot, there have been cases where there was bad guide data and they sent forced reboot commands.

However I don't think they are messing with you and remotely hitting the info button. That's likely either a bug or someone on your wifi network messing with you. But likely the former.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you looked at the menu- setup-System setup-ino-test screen -will tell U last time a software upgrade was Changed/loaded - That would be one reason -or a electrical issue -loss of AC power or Voltage drop Would be another reason.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

even a small Voltage drop can trigger a reboot even when your pc may stay on.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

My HR44-200 spontaneously rebooted last night about 10:30 PM EDT. It also took exponentially longer (about 15-20 minutes) for it to reboot. We had to run upstairs to the bedroom to watch the end of Big Brother.

Unit sits on top of a cabinet so heat shouldn't have been an issue. It also gets it's power from a pure sine wave UPS along with my TV and DVD player. Clear skies last night. Other DVR's/receivers in the house did not reboot/reset. Info on unit says it's last software update was on 8/7 at 3:51 AM EDT.

Additionally, after the HR44 rebooted, we had picture and sound but the unit would not respond to any remote commands. The light on the unit blinked like it was receiving the command from the remote, but nothing.

Subsequent RBR fixed everything.......so far.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

My HR22-700 rebooted itself last night as well, around 9 pm EDT. The other two did not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> even a small Voltage drop can trigger a reboot even when your pc may stay on.


I seriously doubt it was a power issue.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

All,three of my hr24-500's rebooted yesterday evening during prime time, and during active recordings. All three experiencing a reboot is not a coincidence. There are no power or temperature issues, and all three have solid signals and pass a system test, and it was not a software update. If DTV is triggering a reset to address an issue, they should not be doing it during prime time.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I just talked to DTV tech support, and they are unaware of any incident last night that would have caused the reboots. Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

My box actually asked me first, around 10 and gave me the option of rescheduling it. Since we weren't recording anything I told it go ahead. Not a software update according to my settings menu.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR24 rebooted last night sometime after I went to bed at 10PM and when I got up at 6AM EDT. No new software was installed as I checked to see if that's why it rebooted.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> They've always been able to make it reboot, there have been cases where there was bad guide data and they sent forced reboot commands.
> 
> However I don't think they are messing with you and remotely hitting the info button. That's likely either a bug or someone on your wifi network messing with you. But likely the former.


I don't have my receiver hooked up to any internet or Wi-Fi System.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

And the last time software was upgraded on my receiver was 8-20-14. So no software was installed.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> I don't have my receiver hooked up to any internet or Wi-Fi System.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Ok, so likely bug then in terms of the info button. Or a sticky button.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

And yes it was very frustrating because I was right in the middle of trying to watch a game. Had to sit thru about a 15 minute reset!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> And yes it was very frustrating because I was right in the middle of trying to watch a game. Had to sit thru about a 15 minute reset!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


yeah, that's the exact reason I invested in a UPS for the DVR. Of course that doesn't help if it gets a reboot command.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I got a spontaneous reboot out of standby on my HR24 just after 11 p.m. Eastern, right after a recording shut off. It's about 3 1/4 years old and has never given me problems before. I was beginning to think that this could be the beginning of the end of the hard drive, but maybe this problem is more pervasive than just my receiver.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

The bar I go to has 20 tv's About 3 receivers started to reset. After the first 3 receivers reset 3 more started to reset. It continued to do 3 or 4 receivers at a time until all of them reset. It started at about 5:00 PM pacific time Wednesday. A message popped up giving you a choice to reset now or schedule later. None of the receivers are hooked up to internet. When I got home my HR20-100 also reset it self. Good thing this didn't happen on a football day.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

I was looking at the HR my son uses early yesterday evening since some things weren't recording. The guide was all dorked up after a couple days out. Some was filled in, some wasn't. Box hadn't rebooted in quite a while so the data should have been there. Restarted it myself to try and clean it out. So maybe there was some bad guide data that affected some systems.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

For those who saw a message asking whether to proceed with the reboot, does anyone remember exactly what the message was? In other words, did the message state why a reboot was necessary?

This certainly sounds like a centrally-initiated action, so I can't understand why tech support was unaware of it.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope the message didn't state why the reset was being done.



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

I was out of town for a few days and when I got home yesterday noted that all three of my HR20-700 DVRs had rebooted while I was gone... don't know date or time.

EDIT: no new software.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you check Settings, it may reveal date and time if new software was received.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If you check Settings, it may reveal date and time if new software was received.


A thing that I always thought was missing was a last restart indicator. Not just new software but the last reboot time with potentially a reason for the reboot.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd like that a lot! 
Particularly if one said: "Due to a power interruption", which would probably save a lot of calls to CSRs.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I'd like that a lot!
> Particularly if one said: "Due to a power interruption", which would probably save a lot of calls to CSRs.


It would not be 100% as some things just can't be caught ("unexpected error") but you can get things like "Error in guide data...restarting to flush data" or something like that.

It was something I did like about my Tivos. They told me when they rebooted last.


----------

